# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

HELP!!!!!!!!, to sell or not to sell, to give up or not to give up,
I've started building a layout, all bench frame work done, started building a elevated level along a wall with rock face and a waterfall, that was till yesterday when I was running a loco and some freight that kept stop starting and after cleaning the track and wheels on loco, anyway been having some running probs for a few weeks, some derailing on main track and points/switches , dcc playing up so running on dc, well it all came to ahead yesterday and I ripped out the track,rock face and waterfall ready to sell it all and give up, I love trains and visit n.c transportation museum in spencer nc when ever possible, I've built an n gauge/scale layout many years ago with a friend but now i'm having to do this on my own and finding it frustrating as I can get advice but no assistance, I have ideas of what I want it to look like but don't want to over do it, would be nice to find someone local that could come and give pointers, hell!!, they can even run trains on it once done.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Click this http://www.carolinasouthern.org/

They have a monthly meeting in a town north of Charlotte called Mooresville. There are allot of people in the train hobby around here. Don't give up. 

(Southern's Sarcasm)_You Should sell it all! Get out of the worlds greatest hobby. I can be up there in about 45 min. with a pick up and a check. call me 704 555-1234_


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> Click this http://www.carolinasouthern.org/
> 
> They have a monthly meeting in a town north of Charlotte called Mooresville. There are allot of people in the train hobby around here. Don't give up.
> 
> (Southern's Sarcasm)_You Should sell it all! Get out of the worlds greatest hobby. I can be up there in about 45 min. with a pick up and a check. call me 704 555-1234_


Did you happen to notice what town he has listed as to where he is?
Not to far from him as he must reside there.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

big ed said:


> Did you happen to notice what town he has listed as to where he is?
> Not to far from him as he must reside there.


No Big E, I missed that.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds like you started a very ambitious project. Get your track work functioning properly then start your scenic projects.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

I live in mooresville nc, didn't really want to join a club and end up with loads of people coming round giving confusing input, lol, just been down to basement to look again and still no clue what to do, aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!, more frustrating than a flat tyre!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't give up! I've built and tore down numerous layouts in the past 2 years and have lost a lot of money in doing so. I've been frustrated beyond belief as you are many times. One thing that seems to work for me is to walk away from it for a couple days, do research on what the possible issues could be as far as track work, scenery, wiring and what not. Also try getting away even for a couple hours and go watch the real thing look for different scenery ideas you'll never know what you'll find even during a short mile or 2 walk down a set of tracks (be extremely careful if an active line!!) Take pictures and model from those. 

Most importantly it's YOUR layout do anything ya want!!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Take your time, I like to test everything out first, that way I know it works correctly before I install it permanently. I'm sure the guys in ho can help you out. Take a breather, have a drink, relax for a spell. Sometimes the answer is simpler then you think. It can all be worked out and fixed.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

nsgp20 said:


> ........ loads of people ............. giving confusing input, lol,


 
That sounds like us.


OK i need to know some basics. What DCC system? Is more than one engine giving you trouble at that same spot? Do you have a test light?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

is all of your track pulled up? Do you have a track plan?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

I got the dcc sorted, it was a decoder and motor problem, no track plan as such, only whats in my head, track.all up now but not much down to start with, but i had a section of track that was ok for some loco's but not others, all 28 loco's run fine as all have been maintained, only 5 on dcc, its silly things like trains backing up and then just derailing, or derailing backing over a switch, some are ok and just don't like it, i have looked at all my 60 or switches and noticed that some are notched where the switch rail meets the main rail and creates a lip that the wheels ride up and over, so need to sort that out, and just little things in general, oh, and the the track is new, atlas brass for the main lines, steel for yards and runarounds ( us brits call sidings ), lol, would be nice if i could fine some one to come round and give some ideas, i've been a hobby modeller for 19 years, from rc boats, cars, planes to 1/25 scale plastic model kits, i even repaint, decal and install decoders in my own loco's, maybe a model layout is not for me, lmao.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

nsgp20 said:


> I live in mooresville nc, didn't really want to join a club and end up with loads of people coming round giving confusing input, lol, just been down to basement to look again and still no clue what to do, aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!, more frustrating than a flat tyre!!!!!!!!!


We are a friendly bunch of guys (I have been attending the Carolina Southern events since January).

There is absolutely no obligation that others come visit your layout or give our 2 cents if you do not want! You can just go to the club layouts, make friends, and enjoy running trains and maybe pick up a few pointers from talking to people. It's very low pressure.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

no more layout or trains for me, selling it all and going back to building rc scale model boats like this one


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

*Arnold says !*



nsgp20 said:


> no more layout or trains for me, selling it all and going back to building rc scale model boats like this one









You'll be back !!!! :laugh:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is some boat! did you build it? Where do you run it?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

The maggi m i built while still living in the uk about 3 years ago, took 3 months to build and modified to look like the real boat, she's a trawler used around the north coast of the uk, google maggie m sh170


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

Nope, i'm done, too many headaches, 24 foot by 21 foot of layout totally removed today for good, now i have room to build my kit car!!.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just curious, do you give up on other projects this easily?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Just curious, do you give up on other projects this easily?


 Ditto!

Too bad your all the way down there I'm currently in need of lumber for my 23x14 N layout


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

No, i've been messing with the layout for about 8 months, advertised on craigslist for some one to come and give some advice but to no avail, been on groups on face book looking for ideas from other people, and again no input, had a friend ( i am fasha ) come over and look, he had some good ideas, its more a case of trying to build some thing on your own becomes boring, when building some thing with some else is more enjoyable because you bounce ideas off of one another that evolve and you end up getting some where, any how, i have some one coming to buy all my stuff now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your position makes this statement all the more curious, you're looking for advice, yet the best source of advice is not acceptable to you! 



nsgp20 said:


> I live in mooresville nc, didn't really want to join a club and end up with loads of people coming round giving confusing input


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

And when did i say that!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

nsgp20 said:


> And when did i say that!!!


A couple of days ago, message #6 in this thread.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

I've been in clubs before, its the same old thing, your the new topic till you've been there awhile, i've just left a model flying club for that reason, accept no one came round to help, funny when its the other way around, you help them as i did many times, but when i asked one person for help all i got was "well i'll see if i can", it sure is different here from the uk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Funny, I get lots of help from the members of our club, and I give them help as well. You must have some different folks down there in SC. Maybe the Pennsylvania rich heritage of railroading helps us up here.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

I'm in nc, not been to sc, so couldn't comment, lol, all i was trying to say is i was looking to find some one that may not have the room to build a layout and that i have the room i would supply all the materials, stock etc and they could come help and run there own trains, and if they were to stop at some later date then they haven't lost anything, also was just trying to be friendly and make a friend or two, even tho i got let down by two other people, one for the layout and another for finding some where to fly rc scale gliders, but hey, life goes on jack!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice ship you built. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, the gantry, crane and net drums i built from scratch, same as the goal post on the wheelhouse roof.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nsgp20 said:


> Thanks, the gantry, crane and net drums i built from scratch, same as the goal post on the wheelhouse roof.



You should have kept the table and made a big water scene complete with a shoreline for your ships to display on. Add a wharf, some docks, a fish house too. 
A couple 2" foam boards and you could have carved out spots for the hulls to fit in.

Did you mention the scale the vessel is? 
I will go back and look.

Maybe your good at building everything but a train layout? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

1/30th, way to big , i was going to put a fishing harbour on the layout, or a container port, oh well!!!, to late now


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

nsgp20 said:


> I'm in nc, not been to sc, so couldn't comment, lol


Same here




nsgp20 said:


> all i was trying to say is i was looking to find some one that may not have the room to build a layout


there are alot of people that fit that disription in the local clubs. 




nsgp20 said:


> one for the layout and another for finding some where to fly rc scale gliders, but hey, life goes on jack!!!!


http://charmeck.org/mecklenburg/cou...thregion/pages/david waymer flying field.aspx

I hope you do not count me as one of the ones that ler you down.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nsgp20, if i was closer I'd be glad to come over to your house, help with the layout, drink your beer, eat your food and tell you what expensive trains you should buy so I could run them!
Sometimes, it's easier and cheaper to be a loner. I feel your pain as I don't know anyone who is interested for more then the, ah you have a train set, moment. That's why I post stuff here! People are interested in what you do and help you if you get in over your head. (at least they seem interested!). Yea, building stuff with others is easier and goes faster but it's a hobby and once the track is put down it gets better. You can take your time and have fun. And for the moments when it isn't fun, I still have plenty of beer!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You must have some different folks down there in SC.


*North Carolina*


gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe the Pennsylvania rich heritage of railroading helps us up here.


 
Gun, that is not the case, there is all kinds of good helpful people here. I am not sure what happened to Paul.

As to the rich heritage Penn railroading. 
The South Carolina Canal and Railroad Company was the first railroad to use steam locomotive regularly. It later became part of Southern Railway.

We also have a rich RR heritage down here. Plus we have all of "you-guys" when you retire.:laugh:


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

how many people came over to help with the boat??? how many times have you crunched a boat only to start over again???

you should try to put boats in bottles,, thats when you know what frustration is.

you seem to want help, but i think you just cant handle model railroading.
maybe you should stick with boats.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

First off, to wingnut i had many friends that either came to help with my boats or i would go help them, one guy was partially sighted and i would spend a lot of time helping him, i've never destroyed a boat even in anger, i broke two bones in my right hand about 5 years ago and i kept on building the boat i in the pics i uploaded on here while my girlfriend at the time was seeing some else behind my back, that boat kept me sain and a reason to get up every day to get it built and show it off at model boat shows, using my left hand too!!!.
To southern, thanks buddy, your safe.
To sjm9911, thanks for the offer, i don't drink beer but i'd get some in for ya!!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

my wife fooled around on me too all 40 years. now she died last may. had my prostate taken,cancer. we all have troubles.





get over it and do what you do best


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

We need a Other than train model section. those are cool looking.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

I agree southern, there should be an area to post other hobbys we have, wingnut what scale is the destroyer and which kit?, love your ships in bottles too, great work.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You can start one in Union Station. I just don't have anything to post.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

You got that bow rider, would like to see pics!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

I've loads of pics of my plastic model kits i've built, it'll take me all week to upload them, and the pics of the model boats i've built, lol


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

nsgp20 said:


> I agree southern, there should be an area to post other hobbys we have, wingnut what scale is the destroyer and which kit?, love your ships in bottles too, great work.


125th. its motorized and RCed. a lindberg kit, the "blue devil" USS Melvin DD 680

thanks, it a 1000 what bulb.

i have to say i am sorry to the rest of you for sounding off. just could not keep quite.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suggest a new thread in Union Station for non-train related models.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

There was a thread a while back on other hobbies. I can't remember where it was.


----------

